# Mountain biking in mid/southern Oregon



## NorCal FNG (Dec 29, 2012)

On a suprized mountain bike trip in southern Oregon. Can someone recomend some good non technical trails to rider in mid to southern Oregon?


----------



## matfam (Jul 13, 2012)

I don't ride in the dirt much, but Oakridge near Eugene has tons of trails. There are also many trails around Bend and Redmond that are very popular. The Mackenzie River Trail on the lower end is pretty tame, from what I hear.


----------

